# Workshop floor levelling



## JDW (26 Dec 2021)

I want to get my workshop floor perfectly level before I start building my workbench. I've built an osb3 subfloor which is pretty level but I want to get it perfectly level before putting rubber matting down.

Can anyone recommend a decent primer & levelling compound combination for this job please? Or possibly a different solution?

Any help always appreciated.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Cabinetman (26 Dec 2021)

My OSB floor is in a Victorian building and isn’t perfectly level and has a slight slope, but it is very nice to work on and stand on, the odd time a piece of equipment isn’t quite level I just knock a thin wedge under a corner, it really isn’t a problem that needs fixing imo. How far out of level is it - looking at the worst joint between two boards and measured over, say a metre? 
Just trying to save you the cost and work of self levelling compound and the rubber mats. Ian


----------



## JDW (26 Dec 2021)

Thanks Ian, appreciated.
This is my first little workshop, internally it's only 2.7 x 3m.

As it's only small I have been planning to build a fixed workbench along one wall. To be honest the floor is pretty much level. Going from what you've said perhaps I should get working in it and see how it goes. The osb has flaked off here and there, perhaps I could fill the flakes, sand the whole floor and varnish with PU?


----------



## woodieallen (26 Dec 2021)

I think that the inevitable flexing you will get with an OSB floor will guarantee cracks developing at the joints in the OSB. I agree with Ian.


----------



## Cabinetman (26 Dec 2021)

OSB is fine, particularly with a couple of coats of water based polyurethane floor varnish, I wouldn’t worry about a couple of flakes missing and the varnish will stop any more coming off.
It doesn’t flex at all if you fit the sort with tongue and groove edges, it’s really strong even with big heavy cast-iron equipment on it, no movement at all on mine after 10 years. Ian


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (26 Dec 2021)

My workshop had a concrete floor; that was levelled with latex (I think it's fibre-reinforced or sommat - same stuff they used in the garage, and under the vinyl floors elsewhere in the house). Then Plasflor tiles.


----------



## MARK.B. (28 Dec 2021)

Do you need rubber matting under the bench  if it is fixed you can simply build your bench level even if the floor is slightly out and put your mat down later


----------



## Spectric (28 Dec 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> and under the vinyl floors elsewhere in the house


Self leveling compounds have become essential since builders can no longer lay a level floor, have seen so many floors where the screed has flowed to one corner or they thought having a pimple in the middle would be a great idea. My bathroom floor was 40mm out from corner to corner with a ridge.


----------



## JDW (6 Jan 2022)

Yes, I was thinking about a mobile bench initially but now I think I'm going for a fixed mft style bench as my workshop is on the small side. It'll give me loads of surface area and a hopefully room for a cyclone and vac underneath. I'd like to also incorporate a router table.


----------



## artie (6 Jan 2022)

Cabinetman said:


> Just trying to save you the cost and work of self levelling compound and the rubber mats. Ian


Also, as I found out a while back self levelling compound, isn't.
At least when it comes down to a quarter inch.


----------



## Old.bodger (6 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> Also, as I found out a while back self levelling compound, isn't.


It never has been, it is ‘self smoothing’ ….if mixed correctly AND the subfloor is correctly primed.


----------



## baldkev (6 Jan 2022)

If you get a levelling compound roller, its fairly easy......



JBD007 said:


> I'd like to also incorporate a router table.


I got a router table insert off ebay a couple of years back, made a template up to use to route out the insert shape and ive since put it in a couple of benches and a site table... make up a fence and off you go. Put that in the mft somewhere, but ypu need to allow for the longest lengths you think you will mould


----------



## JDW (7 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> If you get a levelling compound roller, its fairly easy......
> 
> 
> I got a router table insert off ebay a couple of years back, made a template up to use to route out the insert shape and ive since put it in a couple of benches and a site table... make up a fence and off you go. Put that in the mft somewhere, but ypu need to allow for the longest lengths you think you will mould



Thanks very much


----------

